

Google Interns Are Annoying Their Neighbors at a San Jose Apartment Complex - Kopion
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/07/google-interns-are-terrorizing-their-neighbors.html

======
arbuge
Sensationalist headline. Disturbing maybe, terrorizing no. Terrorizing implies
an active intent to cause harm - obviously absent here.

------
Fuzzwah
Favorite quote: "I have to be very careful when I'm driving"

Well..... yeah.... so you should.

~~~
smacktoward
You left out the part of the quote right before that:

 _> "They dart out into the middle of the street," she said. "They jaywalk all
the time."_

Drivers _should_ be careful when driving, but the flip side of that is that
pedestrians should cross at crosswalks and respect walk/don't walk lights.
Pedestrians who just wander obliviously into the street without paying
attention to what's going on around them make it much harder for even
conscientious drivers to avoid hitting them.

